# VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod...



## al302 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello all,
I have a 2009 GTI and when I plug in my iPod to the Aux In plug (even with the iPod volume all the way up) it produces very low audio. I need to turn up the volume on the sound system almost to full volume to hear while driving, the radio only needs to be up about a third of the way for the same volume.
I'm using a 3' long cable, would a shorter one be better? Or is the iPod just not capable of amplifiying the sound enough?
Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (al302)*

Although I'm not using the OEM auxiliary audio input, I have somewhat of a similar experience with my Zune and the setup. I'd have to turn my volume up to 80% on the mp3 player, and 70% up on the headunit to get it considerably loud.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (al302)*

If you use a cable like this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
That uses the dock connector instead of the headphone jack, I think you'll see not only an improvement in volume, but a quality improvement as well.
Before I replaced my factory head unit I used one of those and it sounded as good as an iPod could and the volume was good too.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (Motown_Dub)*

yeah... using the headphone jack is just not the way to do it... sure it "works", but look what you are dealing with... get a dock connector and do it properly... with the dock connector, the ipod volume control is irrelevant...
why some companies insist on calling a connection involving the headphone jack as "AUX" is beyond me... the headphone jack is NOT a line level output jack... hence the problems...


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (MI_canuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MI_canuck* »_yeah... using the headphone jack is just not the way to do it... sure it "works", but look what you are dealing with... get a dock connector and do it properly... with the dock connector, the ipod volume control is irrelevant...
why some companies insist on calling a connection involving the headphone jack as "AUX" is beyond me... the headphone jack is NOT a line level output jack... hence the problems...


It's true. It's certainly louder when my friend has his Ipod attached to the dock. In terms of quality, I don't really hear any difference.
Yeah, it's not an output jack. It's an input - "Aux-In". Or technically Auxiliary Audio Input, so it's correct.


----------



## al302 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (DeMarco)*

Thanks for the replies; very interesting.
So, if I'm right, I should get better sound and volume using the dock connector (as in the link from Motown Dub above) OR do you mean pulling out the radio and adding an iPod control box thing in the back of the radio, and having the connector come out in the glove box somewhere?
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## 20Vbunny (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry to disagree but my aux input works perfectly. There's absolutely no hiss and the volume works perfectly. You are supposed to crank up the volume on the ipod. Then my aux is actually louder than my radio or cd. Im using a monster cable. I have two itouch's and an iphone and they all work the same.
I'm not saying it's the same as a docking plug, but sound wise, it works great.
BTW, I have an 08' GLi.
Good luck.


----------



## Checkpoynt Charlie (Aug 4, 2004)

To drive home the point, I agree with the other people - 
*You must have the iPod at 100% volume when plugged into the Aux port.*
That's just how it goes.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (al302)*


_Quote, originally posted by *al302* »_Thanks for the replies; very interesting.
So, if I'm right, I should get better sound and volume using the dock connector (as in the link from Motown Dub above) OR do you mean pulling out the radio and adding an iPod control box thing in the back of the radio, and having the connector come out in the glove box somewhere?
Thanks again for the help!

Use a dock connector. It's cheap and easy to try. I was way happier with sound quality with that versus headphone jack with the volume cranked.


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: VW GTI "Aux In" plug and low volume from iPod... (Motown_Dub)*

I don't use the glove compartment aux but these are some recommendations what I did for my iPod:
On the settings, have the volume limit set to MAX. Play the music at MAX.
Turn the "sound check" OFF. Sound check is worthless and doesn't keep various music at the same volume.
Get a free program on the internet called "MP3 GAIN". Have the iPod set to your computer, have all the songs from your iPod download into it, set the track gain at 90 db and will work great.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

headphones = 8ohms or higher
car stereo = usually around 4ohms
so the volume will be quieter with an AUX in no matter what you do. only way around that is with a full speed dock, or USB in.
and you aren't SUPPOSED to crank up the volume on the ipod or mp3 player. you just have to because that's the only way it'll work properly with the AUX in.


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: (tdawg21)*

or you can have a headunit that powers the aux in volume


----------



## al302 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Conclusions....!*

Well, maybe I'm stating the obvious here, but I did buy an iPod Dock to 3.5mm (Aux In) cable and it's vastly better than the cable that goes into the headphone jack. The volume level is the same (or very close) to the volume level I get from the factory installed CD/ Radio, even with the iPod volume set to about 75%. The set up is much better, because when I switch to the radio now the volume doesn't blast me out of the seat!
Only drawback is that it doesn't charge the iPod, but for me that's not a problem.
Thanks for the suggestions all.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Conclusions....! (al302)*

Dock connector audio is vastly superior for car audio applications over the headphone jack. THe headphone jack filters out low end and high end frequencies which headphones cannot reproduce. Dock connector audio out is line out so all frequencies are transmitted


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdawg21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdawg21* »_headphones = 8ohms or higher
car stereo = usually around 4ohms
so the volume will be quieter with an AUX in no matter what you do.

Wrong. The AUX in does _not_ go directly to the car speakers.
The sensitivity of the aux input will determine how loud it is compared to the other signal sources in the head unit. Or if the iPod output is low, the volume will be low, too.



_Modified by BassNotes at 10:58 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## viabobed (Oct 27, 2006)

Unless the mp3 player has a line out function you will have to mess with the volume to get decent output. I notice a high pitch noise when crank the volume up when using the AUX. I am going to try to you a higher quality 3.5mm cable to see if that helps.
The jack was made to work with guitars lol


----------

